# Toolboxes for JD 4310



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Has anyone fabricated a toolbox for their JD 4x10 series tractor? I really want one on my 4310 since the factory one is way too small and I'm tired of tools rolling around underfoot when driving around. I was gonna mount one behind the seat but when the backhoe addition killed that option. I'm thinking a toolbox mounted on the front grill guard where the add-on weights would go would be fairly easy to do. Has anyone done this? Anyone see a downside to that location? Or, any other ideas?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

My grandpa is looking for one to mount on his 4100 would anyone know a supplier? I would imagine you could. Just get some sheet metal and a press break and rivet one together if you dont care about the looks. 
 MG i think I just answered my own question 
Ryan


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GreenMtnMan _
> *Has anyone fabricated a toolbox for their JD 4x10 series tractor? I really want one on my 4310 since the factory one is way too small and I'm tired of tools rolling around underfoot when driving around. I was gonna mount one behind the seat but when the backhoe addition killed that option. I'm thinking a toolbox mounted on the front grill guard where the add-on weights would go would be fairly easy to do. Has anyone done this? Anyone see a downside to that location? Or, any other ideas? *


I've got the same problem on my FNH1715...I've looked at the front, behind the seat...everything has its limitations. Finally decided to fabricate on under the floor pan that opens out like a door.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you clamp something like this to the lower part of the ROPS? I was considering suggesting drilling a hole in the ROPS just to really stir up the pot but I decided no.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A can of John Deere Green spray paint and nobody will know the difference. army


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Our Rops has holes in it already.. well the top


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I was thinking one of those Cordura nylon tool bags might be just the ticket. Rig up a hanger and you could hang it off the front or rear of the tractor or even set it on the floorboard.


----------

